# EPSON RX520 E-02 message



## zippy99 (May 27, 2010)

After changing printer cartridge, printer display still shows empty for the cartridge which was changed (black) with message E-02. I have tried to reset a few times and remove/re-insert the cartridge however have the same problem remains.


----------



## AshleyLewis (Nov 10, 2009)

The E-02 error indicates that a cartridge is expended or not installed properly. Try cleaning the contacts on the cartridge and printer and reseat the cartridge.
If you still have a problem with the printer contact Epson .
This seems to be a common problem with that model. 
--------------------------


----------

